# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  استفاده از توابع مشترک

## mmbguide

سلام دوستان

برنامه من با Asp.Net Mvc نوشته شده. من چندین View دارم که باید از یک تابع با کدهای مشابه استفاده کنم. جهت فراخوانی تابع از جاهای مختلف مشکلی ندارم ولی مسئله این هستش که تابع در زمان اجرا و با توجه به داده هایی که توسط ajax درفات میکنه باید روی یکسری از عناصر صفحه اقداماتی انجام بده که انتخاب این عناصر با استفاده از Id می باشد. حالا کدهای js چطور باید بدونه که کدام View رو باید مدیریت کنه؟

تشکر

----------


## mmbguide

کاری که خودم انجام دادم این بود که یک فایل js در پروژه ایجاد کردم و توابع مشترک را آنجا نوشتم ولی خروجی دستورات در View باید پردازش بشه. برای مثال نتیجه یک تابع true و یا false هستش که در view اون تابع رو صدا میزنم و با if نتیجه رو بررسی میکنم و دستکاری عناصر HTML رو در همان view انجام میدم. فقط یک مشکلی دارم. نتیجه true و یا false تابع در فایل مشترک درسته و در انتها نتیجه تابع را return  میکنم اما در سمت View مقداری که برگش تداده میشه indefined هستش. کسی میدونه چطور میشه مشکل را برطرف کرد؟

----------


## mmbguide

نتیجه رو در این لینک پیدا کردم

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...alue-undefined

پارامتر async رو برابر false قراردادم

----------

